# lost band



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

i bought two pigeons with bands. Can you tell me who raised them. the numbers are, AU2007 1692 HKY and AU2007 1671 HKY.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

jerry lee said:


> i bought two pigeons with bands. Can you tell me who raised them. the numbers are, AU2007 1692 HKY and AU2007 1671 HKY.


You would have to contact the club and see if they can help you.

3 Club Name : HIGHVIEW RPC 
Club Code : HKY 
Club Secretary : RICHARD BARNHART 
City : LOUISVILLE 
State : KY 
Phone No. : 502-935-4907 
Email Address : [email protected]


----------

